# Leaning tree..... at sunset.



## Arch (Mar 20, 2006)

Caught these on the open moorland at sunset.....














Wasn't long till the sun was lowering to the horizon.....






Thanks for checkin this out


----------



## ClarkKent (Mar 20, 2006)

Wonderful work.  You always have great sunset shots, I always enjoy looking at them.


----------



## Chiller (Mar 20, 2006)

Excellent shots Angel.  The second is my fave of the lot.:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## LaFoto (Mar 20, 2006)

These are wonderful. Amazing. Beautiful!
Sunsets, I think, will never become boring, even less when they are "spiced up" with a tree such as this one. And you made a deal with Mr Wood Sac about the clouds?  Cool - he sent you some nice ones.
I also like the last one very much! And of the two tree pics the second.


----------



## Antarctican (Mar 20, 2006)

All three are beautiful shots.  What a lovely sight it must have been to see in person.


----------



## woodsac (Mar 20, 2006)

They are all beautiful! #2 for me


----------



## crawdaddio (Mar 20, 2006)

Very nice.


----------



## Fate (Mar 20, 2006)

Kick ass man, i love sunset shots


----------



## JonMikal (Mar 20, 2006)

whoa...these are great Arch! :thumbup:


----------



## Calliope (Mar 20, 2006)

What beautiful shots!  Love the comp and colors!


----------



## errant_star (Mar 20, 2006)

These are beautiful!! The second one really stands out for me, love the colours, the comp and the silhouette on it :thumbsup:


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 20, 2006)

^can only agree.
Fantastic shots


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Mar 20, 2006)

awesome! these are in England?


----------



## Arch (Mar 21, 2006)

Raymond J Barlow said:
			
		

> awesome! these are in England?



Yep, these are in England.... we do occasionally have nice skies, but not often!

Thanks guys, number 2 is my fav too


----------



## JTHphoto (Mar 21, 2006)

awesome skies & silhouette... love the first two... :thumbup:


----------



## photo gal (Mar 21, 2006)

I have nothing to add that has not already been said.......Beautiful!!  : )


----------



## M @ k o (Mar 21, 2006)

Wow ! outstanding photographs man, I mean mate. Really nice !


----------



## ChopstickHero (Mar 21, 2006)

first one is gorgeous... i love it


----------



## Arch (Mar 24, 2006)

Thanks guys


----------



## aprilraven (Mar 24, 2006)

not that you need me to say how great your stuff is, but really..these are so pretty, i wanna sit and look at them for a while... bet you felt that way too..just standing there, watching the day die...

( your castle is right behind you, isnt it angel???)


----------



## macawlvr (Mar 24, 2006)

The sunset is awesome..love it!


----------



## Arch (Mar 25, 2006)

aprilraven said:
			
		

> not that you need me to say how great your stuff is, but really..these are so pretty, i wanna sit and look at them for a while... bet you felt that way too..just standing there, watching the day die...
> 
> ( *your castle is right behind you, isnt it angel*???)



yep, we all have castles here..... how i long for an appartment, or to live on a council estate!  

Thanks guys


----------



## Mansi (Mar 25, 2006)

wow! must have been a beautiful sight 
#2 :thumbsup:
great shots arch


----------



## JonK (Mar 26, 2006)

gorgeous...super compo on that first shot


----------



## huhu lin (Mar 26, 2006)

nice shots..i like pic 1 and 2
i have a feeling of lonely heart when i face these pics...sorry for my English i dont know how to describe...anyway if there is lack of sunset i think most pics on this planet will become UNattractive ^_^


----------



## SQUACKS (Mar 26, 2006)

i like both 1 & 2 and each for a differant reason. 

very nice!


----------



## Arch (Mar 27, 2006)

Thanks guys, comments appreciated


----------



## Canoncan (Mar 27, 2006)

Not sure how I missed this the first time. Number one is just sensational, in fact they are all top notch.


----------

